# These Cat Shaming Moments Will Crack You Up!



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Need a laugh? Here's some cat shaming pics. I just think it's a riot.

These Cat Shaming Moments Will Crack You Up! - Page 18 of 81


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Now this is my kinda a thread!!!!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

So many cats, . . . so few recipes.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> So many cats, . . . so few recipes.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Perhaps you prefer dogs? I like this one, it's just great!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

He's the reason why my TV is always crooked lol (hunting for centipedes).


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What's so wonderful about dog shaming are the expressions of guilt on their faces. You will never get that from a cat, a politician, or the French. Dogs are often so much better than we deserve in many ways.

60 Dogs Who Were Caught In The Act With Hilarious Results - Page 2 of 62
























More here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


>



View attachment 69105


Advice to any young men who think that it would be cool to bang this chick...DON'T.

This crazy bitch would stalk you...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 69105
> 
> 
> Advice to any young men who think that it would be cool to bang this chick...DON'T.
> ...


38,701,287 views, Mr Slippy. That is nothing to sneeze at. Back to your pike building with you!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Keep them coming Annie! Wife and I have a soft spot for all critters! Right now 2 rescue cats own this house and they let us live here!
I'd love to have dog(s) but I have no yard our house is cut into the trees we live in the forest and a dog needs room to run!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Dogs have _owners_.

Cats.......... have *staff*.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Never cared much for cats nor do I get the whole pampering deal with a worthless pet. Want a real pet and companion? Get a dog.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What is his thing with women and cats? I dated this smoking hot gal in New Orleans once and she had 5 cats. Five! I had to break it off because of the cats. Well, that and the fact that she really was bat shit freakin crazy.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> What is his thing with women and cats? I dated this smoking hot gal in New Orleans once and she had 5 cats. Five! I had to break it off because of the cats. Well, that and the fact that she really was bat shit freakin crazy.


Just run her thru the crazy/hot matrix you'll know right where she is!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

For thousands of years it was believed cats were gods.


They have not forgotten this.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> Just run her thru the crazy/hot matrix you'll know right where she is!


Advice to the youngsters;

The Universal Hot/Crazy Matrix is tried and true. Do not take it lightly.

This...(all together now...)

I Shit You Not!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Just run her thru the crazy/hot matrix you'll know right where she is!


I have seen this before. Too damn funny. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> So many cats, . . . so few recipes.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Whenever somebody ask me "do you like cats?"

My Wife hangs her head

and I reply. "Yes, but you need a low flame and lots of tangy BBQ Sauce"


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

There is a reason why you never see stray cats around the dumpsters at Chinese restaurants ... Just saying.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Bigfoot63 said:


> There is a reason why you never see stray cats around the dumpsters at Chinese restaurants ... Just saying.


Ping and Pong ran the snack bar at the pool. I remember them outside trying to snag some pigeons on the lawn. Whatever else, just don't order the tuna salad because well, you just never know.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Bigfoot63 said:


> There is a reason why you never see stray cats around the dumpsters at Chinese restaurants ... Just saying.


There's a reason why Chinese restaurants serve_ poodles and noodles_, too.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> There's a reason why Chinese restaurants serve_ poodles and noodles_, too.


Ever see the Chinese cookbook - 50 ways to wok your dog ?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Never forget an article I read, . . . Outdoor Life (???), . . . years ago.

Guy was bear hunting in Canada, . . . stepped in a bog, . . . feet got soaked, . . . went back to the lodge.

Saw some rabbits on the way, . . . when he got there he asked the cook if he had a shotgun and wanted some rabbits for dinner, . . . cook gave him the shotgun and wished him well.

He got 3 or 4, . . . skinned em and cleaned em, . . . brought em in to the cook.

Later that night, . . . sitting out on the front porch yakking with the other guests, . . . he suddenly became aware of two things: that pan of fried rabbit was really a "big" bunch of rabbit, . . . and the 4 or 5 alley cats that were on the porch the nights before were strangely missing.

You got it, . . . he lifted the lid off the first trash can around back, . . . there was the head of one of the cats, . . . he never looked any further.

I still chuckle when I think of the story.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have to go HUMMMMM? South side of town A popular Vietnamese restaurant is right next to one of the areas animal control
facilities! HUMMMMM? MEOW


----------

